# Can you only have 2 amenities at a time?



## Xme (Nov 24, 2017)

I want to keep my level 3 natural tent.. build a cute tent and have a picnic too. I just realized I can only fit two amenities right? So I can only have a tent and a picnic or two tents?


----------



## Justin (Nov 24, 2017)

That stumped me at first too.

The way I understand it is you can only _display_ two of them in your campsite at once. But once you've built a tent, then the effects of it remain. So you can go ahead and build over top of an existing tent to gain the effects of a new one, then put the previous tent back afterwards if you prefer its design.

Or at least I'm pretty sure that how it works from my experience if anyone wants to chime in to confirm.


----------



## Xme (Nov 24, 2017)

Justin said:


> That stumped me at first too.
> 
> The way I understand it is you can only _display_ two of them in your campsite at once. But once you've built a tent, then the effects of it remain. So you can go ahead and build over top of an existing tent to gain the effects of a new one, then put the previous tent back afterwards if you prefer its design.
> 
> Or at least I'm pretty sure that how it works from my experience if anyone wants to chime in to confirm.


 
Thank you!


----------

